# Current processing times for shipping containers in customs port?



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Our air shipment was processed in just a few days but I was curious if anyone has recent experience with sea shipments?

Our sea shipment arrived at port today. I just wanted to see if anyone knows about how long it currently takes for uk border agency to clear items in shipping containers coming in by sea. We were very detailed with our inventory and did not pack anything that would be suspicious in anyway. No food, liquids, spices, or cleaning products. Just clothes and furniture.

I am anxious to get the rest of my things!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lovestravel said:


> Our air shipment was processed in just a few days but I was curious if anyone has recent experience with sea shipments?
> 
> Our sea shipment arrived at port today. I just wanted to see if anyone knows about how long it currently takes for uk border agency to clear items in shipping containers coming in by sea. We were very detailed with our inventory and did not pack anything that would be suspicious in anyway. No food, liquids, spices, or cleaning products. Just clothes and furniture.
> 
> I am anxious to get the rest of my things!


Usually pretty quick. For domestic removals, HMRC don't normally examine the goods but just a cursory glance at the documents. So it will probably clear within hours, though how soon they deliver to you depends on your shipping agent.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay! That is great news. When the air shipment arrived we got our things delivered a couple of days after it cleared customs. Hopefully they will be as prompt this time! I am so ready to get my things. I have been wearing the same 4 sweaters over and over.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> Yay! That is great news. When the air shipment arrived we got our things delivered a couple of days after it cleared customs. Hopefully they will be as prompt this time! I am so ready to get my things. I have been wearing the same 4 sweaters over and over.


How many sweaters do you have?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> How many sweaters do you have?


I only have 4 sweaters right now. It was still in the 80s when we left dallas and what was packed in the suitcases was completely insuffient for the weather here. I packed 2 and bought 2 since I got here. I did pack all my coats/hats/scarves/gloves in the air shipment which has been very useful. I have bought some layers to keep myself warm. Thermals, fleece lined tights, thermal socks. I have the feeling the rest of my things will be insuffient as well but I am not going to buy a lot until our things arrive. I won't have space enough for what we shipped! We have bought a lot of things for my husband who has business to do and can't really survive on 4 sweaters.

Is anyone seeing any snow yet? There is nothing but very small flakes floating about here. Mostly just wet.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> I only have 4 sweaters right now. It was still in the 80s when we left dallas and what was packed in the suitcases was completely insuffient for the weather here. I packed 2 and bought 2 since I got here. I did pack all my coats/hats/scarves/gloves in the air shipment which has been very useful. I have bought some layers to keep myself warm. Thermals, fleece lined tights, thermal socks. I have the feeling the rest of my things will be insuffient as well but I am not going to buy a lot until our things arrive. I won't have space enough for what we shipped! We have bought a lot of things for my husband who has business to do and can't really survive on 4 sweaters.
> 
> Is anyone seeing any snow yet? There is nothing but very small flakes floating about here. Mostly just wet.


It snowed a bit in Wantage (near Oxford) this morning, but no appreciable accumulation. It doesn't really get that cold here; a bit colder up north, but not that cold. 

Debenhams, Marks and Spencer and Edinburgh Woollen Mill have good sales right now on sweaters; probably better after Christmas.


----------



## Sassmofi (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope you get your container soon. If there is something you really need from the US, maybe I can help out.

Our container has about a 3 week head start on us. We are heading over Dec. 17th pending the health of my FIL. I am probably over prepared for the weather as I am coming from the Chicago area. I had the opposite problem at the beginning of the week. We had a coupld of days in the 60's, and my lighter weight work clothes were already in the shipping container.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

The biggest thing I wished I had packed right now is mr clean bathroom magic erasers. I found some on amazon for nearly 80 for 2! I have asked our daughter to bring some with her when she visits in a couple of weeks. We told everyone that they have to bring some with them when they come visit. I've seen generic ones but I have tried them before and they are terrible. The mr clean brand are the best.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> The biggest thing I wished I had packed right now is mr clean bathroom magic erasers. I found some on amazon for nearly 80 for 2! I have asked our daughter to bring some with her when she visits in a couple of weeks. We told everyone that they have to bring some with them when they come visit. I've seen generic ones but I have tried them before and they are terrible. The mr clean brand are the best.



Ok what the heck are Mr. Clean bathroom magic erasers??


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

best cleaning product ever..

Mr. Clean® Magic Eraser Bath Scrubber

The original one are good for walls & cabinets, etc. Erases crayon & scuff marks. Bathroom ones for shower, tub & sink. Just get it a little wet and it literally erases the soap scum. Start on the glass then work your way through the rest of the shower. No rinsing. They are disposable with 1 full shower cleaning each but worth it. I used to keep 1 in each shower & bath & I would see a bit if grime or soap scum I would clean it right then.

It appears they are not sold in the UK. sadly...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> best cleaning product ever..
> 
> Mr. Clean® Magic Eraser Bath Scrubber
> 
> ...


Wow! I've been away longer than I thought. That looks amazing. 

Sadly, I think you'll find most cleaning products here lacking.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Wow! I've been away longer than I thought. That looks amazing.
> 
> Sadly, I think you'll find most cleaning products here lacking.


I will wholeheartely agree with you there! No swiffer 360s, no magic erasers, no swiffer wet cloths, no stainless steel wipes. At least I found some soft bamboo cloths for mirrors, windows & glass. And no SpotBots!!


----------



## KookyMeow (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope your belongings arrive soon. Might be faster if it is coming from the US - ours took 3 months to get from Singapore to the UK.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too! They called and said the ship was delayed until saturday. They told us it takes an average of 4-8 weeks from the US to the UK.


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Lovestotravel, 


I am with you on the mr Clean Erasers! I am planning on packing an entire box of them! 

We are moving from San Antonio the first week in Jan. Any tips on what to bring/buy before we head over? I know i will have to purchase sweaters. It doesn't get cold enough in South Texas to warrant them... Any tips are appreciated!!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Natalie2b said:


> Hey Lovestotravel,
> 
> I am with you on the mr Clean Erasers! I am planning on packing an entire box of them!
> 
> We are moving from San Antonio the first week in Jan. Any tips on what to bring/buy before we head over? I know i will have to purchase sweaters. It doesn't get cold enough in South Texas to warrant them... Any tips are appreciated!!


Be sure to buy very warm coats (like the kind you wear for snow, and make sure you get some long ones that cover your bumm), gloves, hats, boots, scarves, thermals (I layer everything), thermal socks. Pack more than 1 box of magic erasers. If you can find them buy lots of warm pajamas. And warm slippers. The kind that look like uggs. Our place is cold and drafty so it is a challenge staying warm even inside. The customs form required you to declare anything you've bought within 6 months but if you take off all tags you should be ok. Don't bother packing any perfume, cologne, or booze. You have to pay duty on them even if it's an opened container. If you are planning to have a Christmas tree next year be sure to bring your tree skirt if you use one. They don't seem to use them here and haven't been able to find one in a store.

Don't bring anything that plugs in unless it is dual voltage and you can buy a new adapter for it. We were able to find all the adapters we needed on amazon. We packed the scoop free automatic litter box and used a converter with it because it was not dual voltage and it was a mistake. Because the electricity was not consistent it kept running and running. I wish I had packed the printer in the air shipment because it's been tough without it. They do a lot of things on paper through the mail here.

We sure to order your Internet now and follow up with them. We had placed our order and for some reason it got kicked back which we didn't realize because they had sent a letter in the mail which of course we did not find out until we arrived. It takes only a few days to get tv hooked up but count on 6 weeks for Internet. 

Amazon has been my lifeline for everything. There was an issue with them at first because I had to mail them a letter confirming my identity and billing address. Once that was settled it was all good. They have amazon prime here too so most things are delivered next day.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> If you are planning to have a Christmas tree next year be sure to bring your tree skirt if you use one. They don't seem to use them here and haven't been able to find one in a store.


Keeping the Christmas theme, ornament hooks. They don't use those either. 



> We sure to order your Internet now and follow up with them. We had placed our order and for some reason it got kicked back which we didn't realize because they had sent a letter in the mail which of course we did not find out until we arrived. It takes only a few days to get tv hooked up but count on 6 weeks for Internet.


Obviously, you can only do this if you secure a place to live before you arrive as lovestotravel did.


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Definitely need to squeeze in some shopping before we move 

I am planning on bringing all my Xmas decor, except the tree. But I do need a new skirt, so that is a great tip for me. 

Sadly we will be in short term housing until for up to 6 weeks when we get there. We still need to zero in on the exact area we want to live and find a house - so we will be without internet for a while


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Natalie2b said:


> Thanks for the tips! Definitely need to squeeze in some shopping before we move
> 
> I am planning on bringing all my Xmas decor, except the tree. But I do need a new skirt, so that is a great tip for me.
> 
> Sadly we will be in short term housing until for up to 6 weeks when we get there. We still need to zero in on the exact area we want to live and find a house - so we will be without internet for a while.


Buy a dongle, like:
Huawei E3231 dongle on Three
£29.99 for 1GB or £39.99 for 3GB. You may get them cheaper on Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Got the call today from Atlantic relocation. Our shipment landed on the 8th and has cleared customs. They are delivering on the 13th!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Things like shipment of personal effects get low priority and are often held back until after the weekend, whereas things like fresh foods have to be cleared straightaway.


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

So how long did it take, door to door? I am hoping for 6 to 8 weeks. Is that a reasonable expectation?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Our sea shipment was packed and loaded on the truck on October 27. I sent them the full inventory and signed customs paperwork on October 29. The sea shipment was originally scheduled to depart from Charleston on Nov 9 and arrive at Thamesport on Dec 3. I can't remember when it actually left but it was delayed from port due to the hurricane. It arrived at port here on December 8. Cleared customs by December 11. Delivered to our door on December 13. I think that was 7 weeks total door to door.

We did everything the way they advised us. We inventoried every single thing in detail and allowed the moving company to pack it all properly for shipping. I think it would have been faster if there hadn't been a major hurricane that hit the east coast about that time. I would assume all the shipping ports along the east coast were delayed during and after that time for a while.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Our things were delivered yesterday just fine. A couple of bookcases were damaged somewhere along the line but so far it seems to be the only damage. I haven't unpacked the china yet though. I don't know where all this stuff is going to go!


----------

